# Bsh/ Scottish fold mix



## BennyB137 (9 mo ago)

does this kitten looks like a British shorhair/ Scottish fold mix? Don't really care, just curious 🧐


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

No idea, but she is a cutie!


----------



## Maurey (9 mo ago)

Looks like a black mackerel tabby domestic shorthair 🙂 

BSH are a permitted outcross for SFS, so a kitten from a BSH/SFS pairing would either be SFS fold, or SFS straight, not a mix.


----------



## BennyB137 (9 mo ago)

Maurey said:


> Looks like a black mackerel tabby domestic shorthair 🙂
> 
> BSH are a permitted outcross for SFS, so a kitten from a BSH/SFS pairing would either be SFS fold, or SFS straight, not a mix.


Thank you this was helpful! Do you know how to tell a Scottish straight from a domestic shorthair?


----------



## Maurey (9 mo ago)

Head and body structure. SFS straight have quite round heads with fairly small ears, not too dissimilar from BSH. They also have quite strong, cobby bodies. They also have a very distinct eye shape and coat texture, see photo from TICA below.


----------



## Maurey (9 mo ago)

Taking a closer look at your kitten, it may have some ancestry, as there is some resemblance with the head shape. Unless you have papers, though, you functionally have a DSH 🙂


----------



## BennyB137 (9 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

What a little sweetie! Lovely under the cover!! ❤❤❤


----------



## kms899 (Jun 4, 2021)

My munchkin Scottish fold mix


----------



## kms899 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------

